# Miniature Medals..



## TN2IC (26 Dec 2005)

What is the purpose to the mini medals? And where is there a place around Halifax that mounts medals?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Dec 2005)

Miniature medals are used on Mess Kit or evening wear(tuxedo).


----------



## TN2IC (26 Dec 2005)

Ah, thank you wise one. Man solves all...  ;D


----------



## Brads MM (11 Oct 2006)

I sell and mount miniatures although I am not in the Halifax area. Check out my website
www.bradsmedalmounting.com
thanx
Brad


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Oct 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> And where is there a place around Halifax that mounts medals?



When I was in Halifax the museum mounted mine.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2006)

Brads MM said:
			
		

> I sell and mount miniatures although I am not in the Halifax area. Check out my website
> www.bradsmedalmounting.com
> thanx
> Brad




Brads MM

This is not a FREE ADVERTISING SITE for your business.  Three posts on this site and all of them have been advertisng your private business.  It is time to take up your business proposals with the site owner or be BANNED.

The Staff


----------



## NCRCrow (12 Jan 2007)

Quinpool Tailors does minis


----------



## Bergeron 971 (12 Jan 2007)

look up Joe Drouin Enterprizes. He's a major medal mounting company now, while working there I did the GG's mini medals and Gen Baril's medals in the late 90's.


----------



## Spring_bok (13 Jan 2007)

Check with clothing stores in Halifax.  They will have a list.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jan 2007)

The Communications and Electronics Museum Gift Shop in CFB Kingston has a selection of all that you may need.


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> Check with clothing stores in Halifax.  They will have a list.



Yes, indeed they will.


----------



## NCRCrow (13 Jan 2007)

they send them to Quinpool....


----------



## geo (13 Jan 2007)

Some bases, the unit kit shop does em.  Some bases, they have contracted out to a local service provider.  Inquire at your local QM, they will have all references and details of who to see and what to do.


----------



## NCRCrow (13 Jan 2007)

Quinpool is the only place the Mini are done in HFX (for the original poster)

You can get Joe Dirt to do your medals as long as he (or Brandy) gives u a receipt and raise a claim at your friendly pay office


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jan 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Quinpool is the only place the Mini are done in HFX (for the original poster)
> 
> You can get Joe Dirt to do your medals as long as he (or Brandy) gives u a receipt and raise a claim at your friendly pay office



Geez,

With the three times you tell us about Quinpool you would think you are getting a cut...

dileas

tess


----------



## NCRCrow (14 Jan 2007)

Spring Garden


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jan 2007)

???

Tume podemo extulit horridulum

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Spring Garden



How the heck does mentioning Spring Garden Road negate the fact that you have brought up Quinpool Road 3 times? Or are you attempting to push buttons here?


----------



## NCRCrow (14 Jan 2007)

You are talking shit


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2007)

Done until everyone sobers up !!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Done until everyone sobers up !!!



Okay when you do, we will wait for the unlock.

dileas

tess


----------



## seirra (3 Apr 2007)

I was looking in court mounting full sized and miniature medals as well as selling miniatures a side business.  But I am having some trouble finding ribbon/miniature suppliers and manufactures.  Hope that someone here would be able to point me in the right direction. 
Thanks


----------



## OnTrack (30 Nov 2007)

Does anybody know if there is a place in/around the GTA where I can purchase and have court mounted my miniature medals.  Please PM me with details/contact info.  Appreciate your assistance in advance.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2007)

Usually the same place that does full size medals.  I am sure that we have covered that one before on this site.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (30 Nov 2007)

Check with the tailor at Dennison Armouries.


----------



## geo (30 Nov 2007)

Uhh.... where did you buy your miniatures?
The place that sold em to you should be in a position to look after mounting em too.

People at Base clothing stores - base tailor - should be in a position to recommend a good place.


----------



## caocao (2 Feb 2010)

Where do you place the medals on the Mess Kit (air force)?  The dress manual shows a picture but it leaves a lot to the imagination.  Is there something writing somewhere that describe where to place them?

Thx,


----------



## Occam (2 Feb 2010)

Chapter 4, para 8 b.(2) of the dress manual:

_(2) Army, Air Force (and CF Midnight Blue) Mess Dress. Miniature decorations and medals are worn on the left breast, centred between the seam of the sleeve and the edge of the lapel, 11.5 cm (4-1/2 in.) down from the shoulder seam, or 1.3 cm (1/2 in.) below a flying or specialist skill badge._


----------



## caocao (2 Feb 2010)

Thx Occam!


----------



## Occam (2 Feb 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2010)

I asked this on another thread but the post seemed to have got lost in some kind of pissing contest.....   

I looked at the Dress Regs yesterday to ensure my miniature medals are in the right place on my mess kit.  Regs state 11.5 cm down from the shoulder seam (or 1.3 cm below a flying or specialist skill badge), centered between the seam of the sleeve and the edge of the lapel.  

Do they not realize that some people are small and this is difficult to do?  My minis are right against the shoulder seam and still end up slightly under the lapel.  I plan on having them redone in the near future.  When mounted, are minis allowed to overlap like the full size medals?


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Do they not realize that some people are small and this is difficult to do?  My minis are right against the shoulder seam and still end up slightly under the lapel.  I plan on having them redone in the near future.  When mounted, are minis allowed to overlap like the full size medals?


The ribbons do not overlap; as you know because the medals are slightly larger than the width of the ribbon, there is some overlap of the 'dangly bits' (that's a technical term   ).

You should wear them so that they extend _over_ the lapel, not under.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The ribbons do not overlap; as you know because the medals are slightly larger than the width of the ribbon, there is some overlap of the 'dangly bits' (that's a technical term   ).



I beg to differ.  The ribbons on my full size medals *do* overlap and it's a damn good thing they do because one side would be pinned to my sleeve if that were not the case.  As a matter of fact, hubby's seven are narrower than my six.  Go figure.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> You should wear them so that they extend _over_ the lapel, not under.



The lapel will be tucked under the edge.  Thank you.   :-*


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.  The ribbons on my full size medals *do* overlap...


Yes, the full-size medals overlap; the ribbons on the miniature medals do not. 

Silly me; I responded to the question _you asked_. 
The thread is about Mess Kit; you were discussing miniatures, not full-size medals.....


You're not posted to the Infantry School are you?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, the full-size medals overlap; the ribbons on the miniature medals do not.
> 
> Silly me; I responded to the question _you asked_.
> The thread is about Mess Kit; you were discussing miniatures, not full-size medals.....



You should have just said "no" then.  You know, a simple answer from for a simple mind?      

Although, I have to admit, it seems weird.  Why can the full size medal ribbons overlap but not the minis?   >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You should have just said "no" then.  You know, a simple answer from for a simple mind?
> 
> Although, I have to admit, it seems weird.  Why can the full size medal ribbons overlap but not the minis?   >



You been hanging about with a tool from the school?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You been hanging about with a tool from the school?



Nope, not even close.  Ottawa is like a zombie.  It has sucked my brains out.


----------



## SeanNewman (13 May 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You been hanging about with a tool from the school?



Wow look, yet _another_ thread with Journeyman and Recceguy being the Wrigley Doublemint twins.


----------



## Pusser (13 May 2010)

I think that the miniatures can overlap if you get enough of them.  Overlapping of medals is based on the size of the wearer (i.e. there is no standard overlap).  Thus two individuals with the same number of medals would have them overlapped different amounts if they had different sized chests.  The reason we don't often see miniatures overlapped is because you would have to have quite a few in order to need to.  I tried to find a picture of Prince Philip showing this, but couldn't find one clear enough.  You can see, however, that when he is in evening wear, his miniatures start on the inside edge of his lapel and then extend out to his shoulder seam.  It's worth noting that miniatures on Army and Air Force mess kit are worn on the breast, on Naval mess kits, they're worn on the lapel.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Daddyburns (16 Feb 2011)

As per the dress regulations you can overlap miniature medals. 

A-AD-265-000/AG-001
CANADIAN FORCES DRESS
INSTRUCTIONS

METHOD OF MOUNTING AND WEARING
ORDERS, DECORATIONS AND MEDALS

6. General 

b. Method of Wear. Medals should hang in
one row so that they are fully visible.
Should this not be possible, because of the
number being worn, they shall be
overlapped horizontally with the senior
medal showing in full. Normally, six or more
standard size medals *and more than eight
miniatures will require overlapping.* The
maximum width of the mounting is
governed by the physique of the individual.
The bar should not normally project beyond
the outer edge of the lapel or the arm seam
of the jacket.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2011)

Daddyburns said:
			
		

> *and more than eight miniatures will require overlapping.*


Then I humbly suggest this critical info be sent to Comd, 1 Cdn Div; I was at a Mess Dinner at which he attended recently, and his *12* were not overlapped.


And his wearing of two foreign parachute wings took some fashion-police Adjt pressure off of me  ;D


----------



## Daddyburns (16 Feb 2011)

I am in the Navy and have 9 medals and I do not need my miniatures overlapped because my jacket is wide enough. Navy miniatures go between inner lapel edge and shoulder seam. If they extend past shoulder seam then you need to overlap you miniatures. Army/ Airforce Miniatures go between inner lapel and shoulder seam if larger then this distance you need to overlap your miniatures. The physique of the person dictates whether miniatures overlap (full size also) not the number they have. Maybe that CMDT had a chest on him like a tractor. I know if I get a 10th medal I will have to overlap my miniatures. 

CF Dress Instructions quotes
(1) Navy Mess Dress. Miniature decorations and medals are worn centred on the left lapel, 1 cm (1/2 in.) below the horizontal edge of the lapel notch on the navy blue jacket and in a corresponding position on the lapel of the navy white jacket. *They shall not extend beyond the lapel on the inner side, but, when necessary, may extend beyond the lapel towards the shoulder.
*

(2) Army, Air Force (and CF Midnight Blue) Mess Dress. Miniature decorations and medals are worn on the left breast, centred* between the seam of the sleeve and the edge of the lapel,* 11.5 cm (4-1/2 in.) down from the
shoulder seam, or 1.3 cm (1/2 in.) below a flying or specialist skill badge.


----------



## Yelraek (2 Apr 2011)

I'm looking for a supplier of miniature medals and ribbon, not mounted. Any info is appreciated.

And just to cover a point before it gets brought up, based on the other threads that I read of similar nature. No I am not too cheap to get medals mounted "professionally". I'm just nostalgic and like to do things of this nature myself. I've already mounted my full sized medal and am quite proud of the job I've done.


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Apr 2011)

Joe Drouin Enterprises Ltd.
http://www.joedrouin.com/home.php?l=en


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Apr 2011)

No need to fee guilty. I do my own miniatures, as the Crown already pays for the full size ones.


----------



## Yelraek (2 Apr 2011)

Thank you


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Apr 2011)

The RCR Regimental Warehouse  by far is the most cost effective, and well stocked place for all sorts of medals and robbons, IMO.

dileas

tess


----------



## Pusser (22 Apr 2011)

Guthrie Woods (http://guthriewoods.com/miniature-medals-bars.html) has a good reputation.  Note that they specifically do NOT mount them.  All they provide are the medals.


----------



## xo31@711ret (24 Apr 2011)

Mike C. I'm trying to get some minatures for the four I have as per mess dress (mountd) etc (without the 4 hour trip to Gagetown). Pm if you still do it Bud.
gerry c from chatham days


----------



## bdcasey916 (17 Jul 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have searched through the forums and tried all the websites that I have found listed.  I am looking for a place that sells miniature medals, specifically the MMV.  I know it is rarer one, supply doesn't even have the ribbon for it and wasn't able to tell me where to start looking for a miniature.  
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
I also apologize if there is a site that has this as I may have not seen it, but I did go through the majority of them
Thank you again


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Jul 2011)

Try here: Joe Drouin Enterprises. Halfway down the page.


----------



## bdcasey916 (17 Jul 2011)

Thank you so much!
I saw that, I just didn't actually use the drop down menu to look, I just assumed it was the full size.  Thank you very much


----------



## MMSS (13 May 2016)

Thanks for merging all these topics although it looks like my original message got lost in the shuffle? Anyway just wondering if Joe Drouin is still the preferred source for miniatures or if anyone has found a cheaper/faster/better in some way site? (Seeing as posts are 5+ years old it's not impossible) Getting my first gong and trying to minimize the time it takes to have my mess kit up to date.


----------



## Ostrozac (13 May 2016)

Joe is still good to go, I've just shopped with him recently for minis.

The only thing that would be faster is if you have a local medal mounting shop who already keeps everything in stock and does rush orders. There was a guy in Pet who did this, and one in Gagetown as well.


----------



## Rheostatic (13 May 2016)

I've found that some sellers on EBay have much better shipping rates than Joe Drouin.


----------



## MMSS (13 May 2016)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I've found that some sellers on EBay have much better shipping rates than Joe Drouin.



I looked at this a little but am concerned about quality. Never know if they are new/used/stolen.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2016)

I deal with the RCR kit shop in Pet. They usually have most stuff in stock and I've had stuff in my hands in a week most times. They also have a good website that shows most of  the medals and ribbons.


----------



## Rheostatic (23 May 2016)

MMSS said:
			
		

> I looked at this a little but am concerned about quality. Never know if they are new/used/stolen.


http://stores.ebay.ca/defencemedalscanada/
Shipping was much cheaper than Drouin, even at a much greater distance.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 May 2016)

Located a little closer to you maybe...

http://christinemedals.ca/

Lee Medals used to be located in Dartmouth close to Cole Harbour, but relocated to Ontario a few years back.  I had my father's medals redone there and the work was really good.

http://leemedals.com/

A few more options for you.  Cheers.


----------



## eliminator (23 May 2016)

IMO, Guthrie Woods makes the best miniature and full sized replica medals on the market. RCR kit shop sells many of their products, usually identified with "GW" in the item title.

http://www.guthriewoods.com


----------



## Pusser (24 May 2016)

eliminator said:
			
		

> IMO, Guthrie Woods makes the best miniature and full sized replica medals on the market. RCR kit shop sells many of their products, usually identified with "GW" in the item title.
> 
> http://www.guthriewoods.com



I agree that Guthrie Woods provides the best miniatures and full-size replicas.  Unfortunately, they don't provide ribbon or mount them.  I like to buy the medals from them, then get the ribbon from Joe Drouin and mount them myself.


----------

